# Official: SATELLITE cheaper than cable



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

> Comcast cable raises Houston rates
> (9/5/07 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - Don't look now, but the cost of cable is going up. All Comcast cable subscribers will see an increase on their October bill.
> 
> After Larry Soape retired and lost his leg, he started watching a lot of TV. Starting in soon it will cost him more to watch the shows he likes.
> ...


More here: http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=action13&id=5638796


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

I doubt any cable system can match DISH's AT100 package for $35/month with locals. It's got all the standard national channels cable systems generally charge about $50/month for.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Official:SATALLITE cheaper then cable


Don't you mean "...Satellite cheaper than cable"?

If you're posting on a "satellite" board, then (not than) don't you think you should
at least spell "satellite" correctly?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I fixed the spelling, but if you pick on minor typos, you invite the same treatment should you ever make a mistake. Nobody (else?) is perfect.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

Jon Ellis said:


> I doubt any cable system can match DISH's AT100 package for $35/month with locals. It's got all the standard national channels cable systems generally charge about $50/month for.


=======================================
FTA, THANK You SIR, for the spelling correction

Jon, when i was 1st thinking of Satellite tv,(approx 1999/2000) I was "thinking' about Dish, but a friend of mine HAD/has dish and when i first saw it,the picture looked good, but dish had to many "'internal problems/personnel' when he tried to get help so I backed away from them, Since D is so good have never thought about switching to anyone else.

I tried cable & didn't like the way the guide was set up & some other things
Clato


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

the good and the bad of both sides

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/25260/cable_vs_satellite_how_to_choose.html


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Clato said:


> the good and the bad of both sides
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/25260/cable_vs_satellite_how_to_choose.html


From the link you posted above this is the opening paragraph:

For the last several years, television companies have been waging an ongoing war: cable TV versus satellite. Which is better for the consumer? Many customers will swear by one provider or the other, insisting that their choice is the superior one, but since both sides have pros and cons, how does a customer choose?

It made me chuckle when I read the line about customers insisting their choice is the superior one. After all how many threads here at dbstalk are just that, people crowing about why their choice of television provider is just so obviously better than every other choice out there. I've often wondered why it's so important to people for them to feel that their choice be superior and they must let everyone know and "educate" those with other choices so that may see the error of their ways. And maybe even more amusing is when someone else has the audacity to disagree they feel the need to defend their choice and start making multiple posts listing "truths" (from a certain point of view) that show that they of course are right and therefore anyone else w/ a differing opinion must obviously be watching inferior tv. Oh well, guess it keeps things lively anyway! :lol:


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Nick said:


> Don't you mean "...Satellite cheaper than cable"?
> 
> If you're posting on a "satellite" board, then (not than) don't you think you should
> at least spell "satellite" correctly?


I think we all figured it out.


----------

